# Unique Detail : Full Wet Sand on Something Very Different.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,
Its been sometime now since I have done a write up as its been manic as usual at Unique Detail and what with the extension to the workshop I havent been able to get the best of shots due to a lot of building materials scattered around the exterior of the building.
I thought I would do a brief write up on something a little different that we had in a little while back, the car in question was a 1963 Vauxhall Cresta, However this cresta was slightly Different, the car was running a Manaro VXR engine and supercharged at that, the car has all running gear from a Vxr including the Interior, different tosay the least if not everybodies cup of tea.
The build took three years and a hell of a lot of work incuding widening and lenghening the car.
Everything had gone to plan for the owner exept the last stage, the paint,
The car came back from the paint shop with the normal heavy amount of orange peel and this is where we came into play.
A 90% wet sand was needed to turn the paintwork around to give it a far more respectible finish.

Below are a few before during and after pictures.



















The rear number plate was removed once the owner turned up with the afd.































































































































The difference made is clear in the following before and after pictures,Im sure you will agree not the best finish from a repitible bodyshop.

Before:

















Ok a few shots showing the car finished, the wheels will be changed for something a little more stylish once the owner has made his mind up.



























































































Couple of the engine:









































































Hope you enjoyed something a little different, the car was finished with Polishangel Master Sealant.

Thanks for looking

ATB
Andy​


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one dad.:thumb:


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Great car and great work


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thats some finish, great work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work andy, i think that the car looks great actually, the owner should be proud


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

now thats how to create a statement

cracking work, certainly does look very different

how could a bodyshop think that peel finish would be acceptable

lovely work, a credit to you and the owner


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice very nice indeed.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great resto on this RestoMod mate ! Paint finish s so gorgeous now !


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow.
That's a cracking job you've done there but I must say, I love that car, it looks stunning, very unique indeed.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it is a great looking car although I am not sure about the wheels. No doubt about the quality of the gloss though


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

A lovely car. And fantastic work. By 90% wetsand do you mean you corrected 90% of it? Also can I ask what grade of sandpaper you used?


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Awesome car and detail!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That Sir, is comically awesome.


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

I rather like that car. Solid work matey, a job many would not take on lightly but carried out to a high standard by the looks of it. Well done.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very impressive, that paint was horrendous before you dealt with it, top job on that. :thumb:

As to the wheels, that car is crying out for ARE five spokes, they suit the era of the car perfectly


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Superb work, nice ride. Though the wheels I think need changing for something more retro.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

You certainly got it to shine - looks a very nice car to boot


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing work mate.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Impressive work!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning work, the owner should go and show the body shop some real paintwork now that you're done


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

excellent job there buddy


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

A...maz...ing


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> A lovely car. And fantastic work. By 90% wetsand do you mean you corrected 90% of it? Also can I ask what grade of sandpaper you used?


Yes 90% of the paintwork was corrected, 2000 g 3000g 4000g paper was used.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

ted11 said:


> Amazing work mate.


Thanks Ted:thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nothing short of fantastic. What an amazing job. Well done you.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazing work andy, the finish is beautiful, a true statement for your work. 

Would love to see this thing running. Did you get to see how it run?


----------



## Fraggle... (Jun 1, 2014)

That's simply a truly lovely job op.

I used to love wet flatting proper size panels, that beast has em in spades lol, i can feel the shoulder burn just looking at it hahaha..


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

What an amazing job. Well done.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

That is stunning, the owner should have returned it to the bodyshop in my opinion, you pay them good money to do a good job ... however the correction is A1.
I remember these cars from my younger days ... yes I am old!!!! Huge big bench seat in them back in the day and a column change 3 speed box ... yes that old .. lol.

The paint colour on this is perfect, I remember them in a powder blue colour and white also.

The owner should be so very pleased and proud of this beast ... I am jealous.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I am not a fan of the wheels at all but the finish on the paint and chrome is properly top drawer! Phenomenal! :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome work Parsons, wouldn't expect anything less from you to be honest..

To everyone who reads this and is thinking of getting a detail carried out, Andy is certainly worth a chat to and a drive ..


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knuckles (Sep 29, 2012)

Utterly amazing.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

luigi105 said:


> Amazing work andy, the finish is beautiful, a true statement for your work.
> 
> Would love to see this thing running. Did you get to see how it run?


Yes car was running Luigi pured like a mean kitten :thumb:


----------



## tangwp (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

A fantastic finish, fitting for such an fantastic car! I bet the owner was ecstatic.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work, that looks stunning. Was it all done by hand ?


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Cracking car but the modern interior kills it


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Great work, that looks stunning. Was it all done by hand ?


Hi thanks, yes all sanding was done by hand.:thumb:


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

nice work mate that car would look topper with a nice set of foose wheels on it


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Just seen this at Classics on the Common, not sure if I got any pics of it as I didn't realise it at the time and have just been told about it by someone else. If I've got any pics I'll post them up :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Wow wow wow a beauty!


----------

